# Snowy Jacksie (Jack Russell X Westie), DOB 2010  Gosport, Hants



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowy, Jack Russell X Westie, DOB 2010  Godstone, Surrey


*Homing Requirements: *Snowy needs a family that all really get terriers and know instinctively never to confront and how to build trust over time slowly, being respectful and to forgive when they make a mistake. Snowy is learning bite inhibition but is likely to make a mistake initially and probably in the first 2 months. Snowy is a 'special needs' terrier who needs to be assuaged into the pack where he can relax and be gently managed e.g. the fun of waiting his turn. Snowy must not go into kennels or be crated as he becomes fearful of restriction. Not for children or many visitors. Restricted exit management regime i.e. front door/side gate to ensure Snowy only leaves the house on a lead but he can come off lead in secure areas. Anyone interested in helping Snowy must read through his thread carefully.

Video: Snowy playing Fetch with ball

Video: Snowy and the lawnmower

Video: Fun at the Beach

Video: Walking past people

Video: Snowy walking to heel

Video: Such a good boy!

Video: Good Recall

*His Story: *Snowy was found stray and very fearful and couldnt be managed in kennels. Fortunately the dog warden had seen his other side before in kennels. Snowy reverted to an amenable terrier in foster for 7 months living with another dog but needs sensitive management. Snowy has failed a few homes he needs very slowly to build his trust with strangers. We believe Snowy has had harsh treatment in his past. Neutered, chipped and vax'd. Currently held in a kennel area near Godstone, Surrey.

*Advert: *Snowy is a snow ball; a true darling! Snowy needs a respectful sensitive approach working with him and reassuring him as he develops his self-confidence. Snowy walks and runs well on an extender lead and delights in meeting other dogs and people outside. Snowy can manipulate, winning friends and will soon be eating out of their hand! Can be crated to travel and travels well in the car, but will guard the car, a crate in a house and a kennel. Once he makes friends he remembers them. Please don't apply to home him on the basis of looks alone - we are looking for someone who knows how to work in with terriers.

Snowy is a small rough coated short Queen Anne legged Jack Russell with Westie ancestry too. He is 2 years old and is ready to take command of any situation. Snowy relaxes down when he isn't in control and its our aim to home him in with a family who can keep him chilled as little snowballs should be. He delights in other dogs company.

*Please note that this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Snowys thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue :: Snowy Jackstie (JackxWestie) DOB 2011 Godstone Kennels to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.





If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100+ dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update and pics from Snowy's fosterer...

"Snowy and Monty had another fun day out in the woods



































*Snowy crashes and burns*










*Hmmm freshly sawn wood*


































*Handsome boy"*


























Snowy is still available for adoption!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We are in desparate need of a fosterer for Snowy from the 10th August. He has been with his fosterer since November last year and is coming back into kennels this week due to a change in his fosterers circumstances.

He has made remarkable progress and we really don't want him to have to go back into boarding kennels. His ad is below together with some recent video's and there are also more details on his thread on our forum.

Can you offer him a foster place? If so please complete our foster questionnaire.

*Snowy Jacksie (Jack Russell X Westie), DOB 2010  Gosport, Hants*


*Homing Requirements: *Snowy needs a family who have had 'harder' terriers before and can keep him compliant and not setting the agenda e.g. in foster he is me, me, me when the other dog gets attention and is learning to wait his turn. Snowy must not go in kennels or be crated as he becomes fearful. Not for live in children and not a busy household with clear front door side gate closure regime to ensure Snowy only leaves the house on a lead.

VIDEO: Snowy being brushed

*His Story: *Snowy was found stray very fearful and couldnt be managed in kennels but the dog warden had seen his other side before he went into kennels. He reverted to a amenable terrier once out in foster living with another dog. Now neutered, chipped and vax'd. Fostered in Gosport, Hants.

*Advert: *Snowy is a snow ball  soft and a true darling but perhaps spoilt as a puppy and now much happier with his foster mum calling the shots, whilst respecting him and singing his praises. Snowy walks and runs well on an extender lead and delights in meeting other dogs and people outside. Snowy is a little manipulator and will soon be eating out of their hand! Can be crated to travel and travels well in the car, but doesnt like being restricted in the house or within a kennel. Once he makes friends he remembers them. Please don't apply on basis of looks alone.

Snowy is a small rough coated short Queen Anne legged Jack with Westie possibly there too. He is just 2 years old and is ready to take command of any situation and could have easily be called Captain. Snowy relaxes down however when 'mum' is in control and its our aim to home him in with a family who can keep him chilled as little snowballs should be!




***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 80 dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.

An update on Snowy from his fosterer and some great pics ...

"Poor Snowy is not coping with the hot weather very well, he has the equivalent of a sheep skin coat in hair, so all our walks are by water.

When he first came to me he was not keen on the water, now you cant keep him out, the car as well, he would not go near it but now pulls towards it, he travels well in the car, sitting on the back seat and watching the world go by.

In the home he is clean does all his toilets outside, hasn't chewed anything and is quite happy to be left for four hours while I go to work.

Here is some pic's of snowy keeping cool ...










An recent update from his fosterer:

"Time for a Snowy up date, this little man has come along way and is settling nicely, he's not difficult, he just doesn't like being over fussed, he will be coming back to kennels next weekend, through no fault of his, just my personal circumstances.

So this poor wee babe is looking for a foster or even better forever home, he is such fun, my friend took some pic's of Snowy bombing me, he runs into the garden , then full pelt onto my lap and then kisses me all over, it's so funny.

Also some vids that show how good he is out and about and how nicely he walks past people and to heel as well. Good Boy"!








*
Some video's*

VIDEO:WALKING PAST PEOPLE

VIDEO:SNOWY WALKING TO HEEL

*In this video he waits when asked and stands while I lead him up one handed*
VIDEO:SUCH A GOOD BOY

VIDEO:GOOD RE CALL


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

It was lovely to see Snowy on Saturday and to see for myself just how far he has come since the last time I saw him thanks to Mandy, his fosterer.

At one point I was honoured to have him sit on my lap and I stroked him for a little while. Then all became apparent ... he had his eye on my box of freshly cooked sausages on the other side of my legs. He was biding his time and waiting for the moment. He hopped off my lap and his nose was buried in the box at the speed of light. Well he snuffled them all up and enjoyed them and to see him enjoying them made it worth it. Would have been mean to stop him wouldn't it?!

Okay, no apologies for the volume of photos - guess you will all have your favourites and I just couldn't choose ...

















About 10 mins before my sausage pot was steathily raided!










A new happy Snowy montage ...


Snowy is available to foster until his forever home comes along.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We have revamped Snowys ad at the start of the thread with new pics! Snowy is currently in boarding kennels and in desperate need of a foster home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowy is still available for homing and we are actively looking for a foster place until his home comes along.

More pics ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowy has settled in his new accommodation at the kennels and was a happy little boy on Saturday when we caught up with him at the photoshoot. He was just coming back from his walk and as he had a cheeky air about him and a bounce in his step we decided to take some less formal pics ...

"Well Hello"!


"Tickles please"!










"Ah, I remember you ... you are the chick with the sausages ... interesting"!


Snowy is still available for foster until his forever home comes along!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowy is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering Snowy a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowy is still available for adoption  if you are interested in offering Snowy a home please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------

